# Can I feed My Red-Foot Peppers?



## Lindsay Loforte (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm trying to get as much variety into my baby red-foot's diet as possible. He gets a little picky when he chooses a favorite food. SO i've been on a spree of trying to introduce him to new foods. I've tried steamed squash and sweet potatoes [that didn't work] i've tried tomato [sorta worked] i've tried carrots [also a bust] and then i was sitting on the floor with him as i was eating hummus and ordinary red peppers and he was extremely interested in trying them. Are they okay on occasion?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2014)

My YF tortoises LOVE yams/sweet potatoes. Carrots, not so much. I give my reds and yellows any color bell peppers, I even give them the hot peppers. Peppers are high in vitamin C. Have you tried some Mazuri? Mine love Mazuri Tortoise Diet.


----------



## Lindsay Loforte (Oct 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> My YF tortoises LOVE yams/sweet potatoes. Carrots, not so much. I give my reds and yellows any color bell peppers, I even give them the hot peppers. Peppers are high in vitamin C. Have you tried some Mazuri? Mine love Mazuri Tortoise Diet.



Oh this is great to hear, because while he seems to be struggling a little biting into the bell pepper, because he's so small, I think it might help strengthen his bite. And yes I do have mazuri, i soak one pellet every 2 or 3 days for him and he eats about half of it with some kale. 

Since you seem to have a lot of experience with red/yellow foot torts do you have any tips for helping my little baby trim his beak?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2014)

I use broken pieces of cement sidewalk to feed on. Some of the broken pieces have a very rough surface...those are the ones I look for. Also, if he has to bite off pieces it helps to strengthen the beak and to keep it in shape.


----------



## Lindsay Loforte (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I feed him on a smoother rock then cement but I have some rough volcanic type rocks in his enclosure, should I spread some food over to those in hopes of it helping his beak? {I only sound so eager because in the past few weeks i think i've noticed it developing a point and i dont want it to effect his bite.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes the 'point' is normal.


----------

